# dateien lokal viel kleiner als bei smtp versand?



## Transmitter (27. Dezember 2002)

hi!

woran liegt denn das?

ich wollte eben eine 1,3mb große datei verschicken ..
und mein bat hat die als 1,8 mb große datei behandelt, es kann doch nicht sein, dass die nachricht soviel kb  hat, da standen 4 wörter drinne .. mehr nicht .. 

dann kommt noch der mailheader hinzu, aber das sind keine 500kb oder?

weiß da jemand genauer drüber bescheid?

thx schon mal
cu - transmitter


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. Dezember 2002)

Evtl. ein Virus / Wurm, das/der sich freundlicherweise an deine eMail gehängt hat !?!?


----------



## Transmitter (27. Dezember 2002)

?  ?

mit the bat?

mit dem neusten antivir update?

und bisher hat sich noch keiner beschwert?

glaube ich kaum!


----------



## Rettungsdackel (27. Dezember 2002)

wie 1,3mb nachricht (bei 4 zeilen? :{} )

also bestimmt mit anhang !?

1.mal i hab keinen plan von the bat aber ein wenig von tobit's david

hier sinds nämlich die größen und/oder der typ der anhänge --> wär mal ne email mit einer *.exe/*.xls (nicht gepackt) wert - zum Vergleich

(kurze frage verteilst du selbst oder per provider?)

mfg


----------



## Transmitter (27. Dezember 2002)

also das war jetzt über web.de .. 

naja .. 4 zeilen + header + anhang 

als mime wars ein zip, habe aber auch schon mal jpg´s / pdf´s mit der selben erscheinung verschickt ...


----------



## Rettungsdackel (28. Dezember 2002)

[Vielleicht liegt ja ArneE kann nicht so verkehrt mit dem Virus ?]

Das einzige was ich mir noch vorstellen könnte ist, dass The Bat die Paketgrößen schon aufgeteilt + LeerStücke berechnet, denn die Pakete werden je nach Einstellungen für den Versand zerhackt - MTU heißt der Spass glaube ich (und merkert bidde nicht wenn es etwas völlig anderes ist) --> gibts Tools für --> denke mal du hast DSL oder?

mfg


----------



## Transmitter (29. Dezember 2002)

ja, dsl stimmt .. die mtu habe ich am server eingestellt auf default + packet size für nat .. oder so, ist schon länger her 

aber sowas in der art hatte ich auch gedacht, oder dass zb. prüfbits mitgeschickt werden, oder halt ein größerer code zur verifizierung.

aber virus kann ich echt nicht glauben!


----------



## Rettungsdackel (29. Dezember 2002)

ich denke mal auch, dass du noch einen richtigen virenscanner zu laufen hast (nicht nur den von Bat) --> also dann kann man den virus wirklcih ausschließen

frage wäre hier ob die Paketgrößen prozentual gleich bleiben zum beispiel von 10% 10MB --> 1Mb und 1MB --> 0,1MB

dann sind vermutlich wirklich die Pakete und Prüfsummen

mfg


----------



## Transmitter (29. Dezember 2002)

ja, das ist prozentual .. 

checksums / prüfbits zur fehlererkennung und fehlerkorrektur meinst du?


----------



## Rettungsdackel (29. Dezember 2002)

ja genau - die meine ich

ich denke, wenn die prozentzahlen der vergrößerungen immer relativ gleich sind, dann sind es wirklich die checksums / prüfbits die er mit berechnet

mfg


----------

